# How to watch Netflix on TV



## marechal_davout

Like many I have received a free Netflix offer but I do not know how to watch it on my TV set. I would appreciate suggestion on how to do this. I have contacted Netflix but all they do is refer me to some generic instructions or tell me to use chromecast. If I plug chromecast into my TV I cannot use my headphones.

My Equipment:
DirecTV HR34 HD DVR receiver
Yamaha Receiver
Pioneer Plasma TV
N wireless router
IPad air
wireless earphones connected to Yamaha receiver.

My situation:
one Cat 6 cable running from router to each DirecTV receiver and to Yamaha receiver which are connected to TV with HDMI cables. TV has 6 HDMI inputs.

I will appreciate your advise.

Bill Detert / Springfield / IL


----------



## oldschoolecw

marechal_davout said:


> Like many I have received a free Netflix offer but I do not know how to watch it on my TV set. I would appreciate suggestion on how to do this. I have contacted Netflix but all they do is refer me to some generic instructions or tell me to use chromecast. If I plug chromecast into my TV I cannot use my headphones.
> 
> My Equipment:
> DirecTV HR34 HD DVR receiver
> Yamaha Receiver
> Pioneer Plasma TV
> N wireless router
> IPad air
> wireless earphones connected to Yamaha receiver.
> 
> My situation:
> one Cat 6 cable running from router to each DirecTV receiver and to Yamaha receiver which are connected to TV with HDMI cables. TV has 6 HDMI inputs.
> 
> I will appreciate your advise.
> 
> Bill Detert / Springfield / IL


This should help http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=8101452011


----------



## dmspen

Basically you need a streaming device. There are many out there and all are fairly straightforward to use. Many new tVs, DVD players, etc have streaming apps built in.
I currently access Netflix via Apple TV. The Apple TV output goes into an HDMI port on my Pioneer receiver. I can use headphones. My Panasonic TV and BluRay player alos have a Netflix app which I can access. I use Apple TV because I like the GUI better than the others.
I think the big 3 streamers right now are (in no particular order)
Apple TV
ROKU
Chromecast

Also you need to have them connected to your home network. I think all 3 above can work wirelessly (I am hardwired)


----------



## coolman302003

marechal_davout said:


> If I plug chromecast into my TV I cannot use my headphones.


First of all do you already have a Chromecast? If so how would you even know it wouldn't work with headphones?

Anyway, it should work plug the Chromecast into HDMI input on Yamaha AVR then as long as the headphones are plugged into AVR you should get audio fine. If you're AVR didn't have HDMI inputs you could use optical or digital coax audio out from the back of the TV to the AVR which would work as well. If you can though plug Chromecast directly into AVR via HDMI so you will get DD+ surround for the times you do not use headphones.


----------



## marechal_davout

I appreciate everyone's advise but I did not make myself clear on what I was looking for. I would like to make everything as seamless as possible. First, since I have 2 internet feeds to my TV (DirecTV & Yamaha receiver) I do not want to do this with WiFi. Second, I do not want another remote. I want to use my IPad to control netflix. Can I buy a DVR that supports internet streaming, has eithernet in and has an IPad app for control? I haven't been able to find one so far. . . Third, I need this to go through my Yamaha which currently has 5 unused HDMI in ports so that I can listen to netflix with my headphones. Does anyone know that plugging Chromecast into one of these ports will work (will reluctantly accept WiFi if this is the best and/or cheapest solution)?

My idea situation would be to hook up my streaming device via eithernet to my router which is located in the den. The signal would go to DirecTV and my AVR. After I made the correct selection on my AVR remote, I could control netflix with my IPad.

As always your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you

Bill Detert / Springfield / IL


----------



## ronton3

Although I have a roku and ATV I use an OPPO 103 bluray player, it has Netflix on the remote, and a button I can push to show the resolution being displayed. I also have the netflix app on my Ipad Air, you could get a thunderbolt to hdmi adapter, and hook up through the Yamaha. I have not tried this with my Onkyo, but I assume it would work. Apple will soon present a new ATV box, which I will immediately acquire, and with it or the current one you could use airplay--but who knows what options may come with the new one. ron


----------



## marechal_davout

Someone suggested Apple TV. Will this meet my criteria? Does Apple charge a service fee like Hulu Plus? I do not want to pay any monthly fees except to Netflix.


----------



## marechal_davout

Let's put this on hold for awhile. I have comcast and I just found out that the netflix TV picture on comcast is terrible. Why would I pay $10/month for a terrible picture?

Thanks.

BD


----------



## oldschoolecw

marechal_davout said:


> Let's put this on hold for awhile. I have comcast and I just found out that the netflix TV picture on comcast is terrible. Why would I pay $10/month for a terrible picture?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> BD


I have Comcast as well and Netflix & Comcast have come to an agreement and the Netflix streaming quality is now outstanding 


marechal_davout said:


> Someone suggested Apple TV. Will this meet my criteria? Does Apple charge a service fee like Hulu Plus? I do not want to pay any monthly fees except to Netflix.


I would recommend a Roku 3, it has over 1200 channels and counting


----------



## ronton3

I gave my ATV to a family member so she could access netflix and it works well, no extra charge. I kept the roku because it has access to Amazon Prime, it has many channels, none of which I watch.


----------



## coolman302003

marechal_davout said:


> Does anyone know that plugging Chromecast into one of these ports will work (will reluctantly accept WiFi if this is the best and/or cheapest solution)?


It should work fine, yes. Chromecast only has wireless built in (& 2.4GHz only), if you want a device that has ethernet port for wired your choices would be Apple TV, Roku *3,* most smart Blu-ray players, WD TV Play/Live, PS 3/4, Wii U.

Chromecast is probably going to very likely be the cheapest solution at $35.


----------



## dmspen

Although I have AppleTV, one plus for the ROKU is you can plug headphones into the remote. Yes, the remote. Also, ROKU has a Chromecast like device called the ROKU stick.

I think there are probably a number of AVRs now with ethernet access and have iPad remote apps. Pioneer's new VSX-1124-k, for instance, has a dedicated ROKU port (for the ROKU streaming stick - similar to Chromecast), ipad app, AirPlay, Bluetooth, Networked, Pandora built-in, etc. The ROKU stick is controlled via the AVR remote or the app. It's a reasonable $600 and will probably be found cheaper.

Many of the new AVRs have these capabilities in one form or another depending on who they're in bed with..


----------



## gjrhine

marechal_davout said:


> Let's put this on hold for awhile.


Excellent idea while you research the many ways to do this.


----------

